
E-waste mining could be big business – and good for the planet - leonagano
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44642176
======
Nasrudith
The real innovation here is pollution reduction and avoidance with the
technique while being profitable. One can technically recycle with more
primitive techniques and make a profit if willing to pollute.

Environmentalism like many things in life is about trade-offs.

